# Extreme Excitement



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Extreme Excitement
Few things excite West Central Florida anglers more than an overnight trip deep, really deep, into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico. Our 'Extreme Excitement' level is completely off the chart. The fish are hungry, we hope, and the weather prediction is nothing short of Picture Florida Perfect. Fishing in the Fishing Capital of the world, calm, sunny days, the best of people, and the finest food imaginable, is there really any wonder why we are so excited? 
Before we get started take a quick look at our short, action packed, video. 'Catch' the action both on video & in stills. 
(click of the Youtube link)

https://youtu.be/lh3yWEXoH24

To talk about 'Extreme Excitement' is to talk about the ever so fast, ever so strong, blackfin tuna. M. Mohamed Toure:

Wonder if Mr. Toure can catch anything other than tuna? Let's go see. We are ready. Let's go!


Ever wonder why we love Florida so much? Outstanding fishing, and:


Can, Mr Toure, our man from:

catch anything other than tuna? Well !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Speaking of tuna, looks like Mr. Andrew Petrina, Oldsmar, Florida, is ready for battle:


It's been three years since master fisherman Mr. Craig Scott has been on the Florida Fisherman. That's about to change; change for good. Craig promises to be a 'Regular.'

Craig is putting on a show for us:


What's that about fine food? How about a hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwich at 2 A.M.? We are in heaven!

Looks like the fish are also ready for an early morning snack:

Sun-up is Tammy time in the Deep South. Eggs, sausage gray over biscuits, and the very best country sausage, is pure Tammy:

Looks like the fish are ready for breakfast, Mr. David Alcorns, Seminole, Florida:

Mr. Brandon Lance comes from Cordele, Georgia, to join the actions:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Cordele is known for:

Mr. Brandon Lance:


Mr. Ian Keith:

Now there is a funny looking little dude:

Look at the color on Mr. Robert Dryjowicz's red grouper:

Have not seen this before, a USF research boat. Can't help but wonder, for whom, what for, & how their data will be interpreted:

All that 'catching' and checking out an on the water research boat had made us hungry. We in the Deep South love our food. Thank you, 'Jersey Girl!'


We may not be able to keep gags, but we can really do a number on red grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We think a great deal of our grouper:

Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, leads, once again, by example:


Now there is something we seldom see, a commercial fishing boat. No Problem! There is plenty of room, fish, for everyone. We are much stronger together. We, as well as those who fish for a living, are in a fight for our very existence:

We are seeing more an more lion fish. Cut off their 'fangs' and they are excellent eating:

Talk about a real treat, these deep water vermilion snapper are excellent on the dinner table. They are very delicate and do not take freezing well. Deep fried fresh, they are wonderful:


Oh No! Looks like Lakeland Florida's Mr. Bubba Andino has a real fight on his hands. This is no vermilion:


We have been fishing most of Friday night and all day Saturday. We are hungry; good and hungry. Hope Chef Tammy has something really special for dinner. She does!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Those freshly cooked red potatoes are just the beginning. When our 'Jersey Girl' serves pot roast, only the best is good enough for her guest. That smile is real!

Tammy's special roast beef is so tender we do not need a knife to cut it. What helps make this 'Jersey Girl' meal so special is Tampa Bay's own, very fresh, Cuban bead. What a treat! 

Guess what Tammy does when not cooking:


Take a look 8:35 minutes into the video. You will see Tammy gaffing a fish:
Well, guess that about does it for this trip. By our standards fishing has been a little slow. Regardless, we have a respectable catch:

Let's hit our bunks. Take us home Captain John. Now that was one quick night:

John's Pass Bridge:


Those smiles are for real:

Handing out all those fish is a real job:

'Extreme Excitement' you had better believe it:

Vermilion snapper as big as mangos will put a smile on anyone's face:

Talk about smiles. Captain Bryon is proud to hand out jack pot money. The winning snapper hit the scales @ 7.8 pounds, red grouper 15.5. 

Leaving Thursday 4/27/ 17 for another:

63 hour Deep Drop trips are scheduled for 4/27, 5/18, 8/17, and 10/12. 
We will be targeting, among many others, the huge snowy grouper. Justin loves to catch snowy grouper. We all do!

If you have not 'caught' the video yet, take a look. It's action packed and well worth the time:

http://youtu.be/lh3yWEXoH24

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Update on the research vessel Weatherbird ll as seen Saturday afternoon 4/22/17 from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. (thanks to Mr. John Longo)

The R/V Weatherbird ll is the flagship of the Florida Institute of Oceanography's fleet. The ship is based at the University of South Florida St. Petersburg campus. The vessel is equipped with 'advanced laboratories, oceanographic devices and sensor technology deigned to enable scientists and students to study and learn about various aspects of the ocean's biological, chemical, geological, and physical characteristics. For real, on the water, data, the Weatherbird is often chartered by Florida's FWC



The most important part of the R/V Weatherbird ll: 
(note the FWC shirts)


----------

